# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Bloodwork after heavy cycle and PCT

## maximustoday

Bloodwork results after a heavy test e, tren ace, winny, a-drol cycle. PCT was 3 weeks HCG followed by 20mg novla, 100mg clomid for 3 weeks. Need help interpreting what's going on here. The blood test was done 2 weeks after PCT. I started to take creatine during PCT so that _may_ explain the high creatinine to an extent.

WBC 5.8 [4-10.5]
RBC 5.27 [4.1-5.6]
Hemoglobin 15.8 [12.5-17]
Hemotocrit 46.7 [36-50]
MCV 89 [80-98]
MCH 30 [27-34]
MCHC 33.8 [32-36]
*RDW 16.1 [11.7-15] HIGH*
Platelets 218 [140-415]
*Neutrophils 34 [40-74] LOW*
Lymphs 40 [14-46]
*Monocytes 20 [4-13] HIGH*
Eos 5% [0-7%]
Basos 1% [0-3%]
Neutrophils (abs) 2.0 [1.8-7.8]
Lymphs (abs) 2.3 [0.7-4.5]
*Monocytes (abs) 1.2 [0.1-1.0] HIGH*
Eos (abs) 0.3 [0-0.4]
Baso (abs) 0 [0-0.2]
Immature Granulocytes 0 [0-1]
Immature Grans (abs) 0 [0-0.1]

Glucose, serum 86 [65-99]
BUN 20 [6-20]
*Creatinine, serum 1.29 [0.76-1.27] HIGH*
eGFR >59 [>59]
eGFRAA >59 [>59]
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 16 [8-19]
Sodium 138 [135-145]
Potassium 4.2 [3.5-5.2]
Chloride 100 [97-108]
CO 29 [20-32]
Calcium 9.1 [8.7-10.2]
Protein 6.8 [6.0-8.5]
Albumin 4.5 [3.5-5.5]
Globulin 2.3 [1.5-4.5]
A/G Ratio 2.0 [1.1-2.5]
Bilirubin Total 0.2 [0-1.2]
Alkaline Phosphatase 46 [25-150]
AST 28 [0-40]
ALT 39 [0-55]

Testosterone , Serum 549 [249-836]
LH 5.6 [1.7-8.6]
FSH 2.0 [1.5-12.4]
Estradiol 37.4 [7.6-42.6]

----------


## CMB

Not sure why your monocytes and RDW is off... creatinine is becase you're supplementing with creatine.

can a someone chime in if this is either steroid induced or what?

----------


## stevey_6t9

I wouldnt be worried about the RDW, i can't explain why there out of range but i highly doubt its steroid related...might be slight b12 deficiency...

do you have pre cycle BW?

----------


## RW3333

All things considered your test levels look pretty good; HcG is a godsend. This bloodwork having been doen 3 weeks after pct looks like youre for the most part back to normal. While I'm not sure exactly what the items out of the range necessecarily mean for having been 3 weeks after pct at those levels after all that gear its definetly impressive.

----------

